# git gui



## AliasAlreadyTaken (10. Jul 2019)

Hat sich eigentlich mittlerweile irgendeine hübsche Open Source Lösung für den Zugriff auf git repos durchgesetzt? Ich frag, weil ich bisher nur terminal und eclipse kenne, aber es müssen jetzt bei einem Projekt immer mal wieder Leute mitmachen, denen man beides nicht antun kann.

Unter https://git-scm.com/downloads/guis/ gibts zwar schon eine gewisse Auswahl, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, was davon taugt. Bevor ich die jetzt alle durchteste: Arbeitest du vielleicht schon mit einem grafischen Tool und wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Dukel (10. Jul 2019)

https://tortoisegit.org/ finde ich super. Da ist alles im Explorer (Windows) integriert.


----------



## JimWiesel (11. Jul 2019)

Open Source weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber ich komme mit SourceTree sehr gut klar 
ansonsten (wenn man mit Github arbeitet) Github Desktop?


----------

